# AQuartz Iron Cut Review



## Dave KG

There are new products to the detailing market all the time - but this is one that has made me sit up and take notice as a product which is bringing something genuinely new to my detailing regime... not new in that decontamination of this sort has been around a while (Finish Kare have a full decontamination kit), but new in terms of its complete ease of use.

The purpose of the product is to remove metal contamination in the paintwork such as iron fillings from rail dust for example which cars can pick up day to day, or in transport. We have been testing the product for a while on our own vehicles, finding it particularly effective on wheels, but for this review we have chosen a white Ford Focus RS to demonstrate the product as it is now added to our detailing regime where required .

An example of what this product is designed to remove - an iron filing embedded in the paintwork. Its only a little tiny dot, hard to see but when you know its there, it can be annoying!










Claying will not remove contamination like this - rather the clay will shave the top off it, leaving the filling still embedded in the paintwork where it can then return over time or not look like it has been removed at all. A chemical system is required to properly remove contamination such as this.

AQuartz Iron Cut was simply sprayed onto the paintwork, and on contact with the metal filling it turned red and you could see the filling "disintegrate" and run down the paintwork...










Leave a couple of minuted to let it do it's stuff and then simple gnetly wipe away and the filling is easily removed from the paintwork:



















Even on paintwork where there appears to be no iron fillings or such contamination, a spray of the Iron Cut reveals a very different story - where it comes into contact with the contamination it turns red, and you can see this car had a case of the measels before application!!




























All told, between spraying, allowing the product to work and then gently wiping off, a Focus sized car could be decontaminated in between half an hour to an hour (most time in the wipe off stage, taking great care to gently remove the product and then rinse thoroughly).

I am very impressed by Iron Cut. It, for me, has brought something new to the detailing table in being a product that is easy to use for removing contamination which is a nice stage to be able to add to your detail - iron fillings can be very obvious, especially in light coloured paintwork and it will detract from the look. Iron Cut removes them easily, and is very easy to use. The downside is the smell - oh my god, this product reeks the high heavens!! A niggly downside to an all round excellent product, but in terms of performance and what it offers, Iron Cut is an excellent product indeed and for me represents a step _forward_ rather than the continual steps to the side new products seem to be making these days.


----------



## scottgm

Good review Dave!

any info about price and where to get a hold of it?


----------



## Dave KG

scottgm said:


> Good review Dave!
> 
> any info about price and where to get a hold of it?


It is soon to be available I believe with Tim at Clean Your Car and Matt at I4 Detailing, IIRC they are the AQuartz importers. I cannot remember the costs off the top of my head, but I am sure someone will be able to help here - though I don't remember fainting when I saw the price so it can't have been too bad :lol:


----------



## JJ_

thanks dave !


----------



## lemkey

Excellent! Have been waiting for a review of Iron cut for a little while now.

I intend to get some for my mums fiesta, as its riddled with iron filings from metal fabrication (angle grinding etc)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## millns84

Sounds like a useful product. I take it you'll still have to de-tar in addition to using iron cut?


----------



## Dave KG

millns84 said:


> Sounds like a useful product. I take it you'll still have to de-tar in addition to using iron cut?


I have been finding it useful to de-tar as well - Autosmart Tardis has long been my product of choice for this, but the tar remover wont touch the iron fillings... its a case of both products, each with their job


----------



## millns84

Sounds great as a one step decontamination product then. For some reason I've never got on with clay!


----------



## Dave KG

millns84 said:


> Sounds great as a one step decontamination product then. For some reason I've never got on with clay!


Sorry, my last post badly worded - I meant to say I have been using Tardis as well as Iron Cut, so both products used to decontaminate... And I generally clay as well, but I have been liking more and more getting the paint absolutely squeaky clean and contaminant free before polishing.


----------



## Hoppo32

Wow, this is a product i could really use living 50ft from a railway line. My focus suffers from the little red iron spots and i have managed to clay them out before but it's really hard work and never ending.


----------



## Guest

Nice review Dave. Do you have to wipe the paintwork clean after using or would a thorough p/w be as effective?


----------



## Deanvtec

Looking forward to trying this stuff now, I look after a couple of white cars where this looks like it will come in very handy. Cheers Dave:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Phisp said:


> Nice review Dave. Do you have to wipe the paintwork clean after using or would a thorough p/w be as effective?


You could pressure wash off and you would remove a lot of the contamination, but tougher more resilient bits benefited from wiping gently with a cloth to agitate a little


----------



## Planet Man

Very interesting Dave:thumb: You mention the smell, does it have any warnings on the label? Got a white car coming up soon and this may prove to be an interesting product to use.

The car is a G-Plate Sierra 4x4 in Diamond White. The paint is very flat and oxidised, just want to make sure I don't cause any harm to the paint if it is caustic:thumb:


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

Autosmart fallout remover, is the standalone product for metallic contaminants,based on oxalic acid, i believe ,which gives the tell tale pungent smell not unlike ammonia ,not pleasant,but it works very well indeed.


----------



## Dave KG

Planet Man said:


> Very interesting Dave:thumb: You mention the smell, does it have any warnings on the label? Got a white car coming up soon and this may prove to be an interesting product to use.
> 
> The car is a G-Plate Sierra 4x4 in Diamond White. The paint is very flat and oxidised, just want to make sure I don't cause any harm to the paint if it is caustic:thumb:


No warnings on the label, and says that it is paint safe... I have the MSDS sheets in the unit with the full make up however, but wont be at the unit until the weekend to check it but nothing on it raised any specific alarm with me in terms of safety in use and it has not caused any issues where it has been tested. For what it is worth, it is both pH neutral in the bottle and on contact with the paint as well (which we tested).

Ammonium thioglycolate is one of the main active ingredients from memory (and the other half tells me this is the "less drastic" chemical for perming your hair, as opposed to the caustic Sodium hydroxide).

The pungent smell is reminiscent of a hair dressers (not that I have ever been in one of course... )


----------



## alexf

Excellent stuff! Thanks for the review Dave. 

I've been waiting for this Iron Cut to arrive so I can get out the iron filings on the boot of Dad's Merc, being silver they really do show if you are looking hard enough


----------



## Cquartz

Hi Dave
Well ,we never talked directly, i was talking to Gordon most of the time,
so i find this opportunity to say "nice to meet you" , we will sure talk in near future.
thank you for the quick review , you answered better than me here for questions.
about the smell,and the product precautions, we advise customer to look over this in our site, we also do mention in the MSDS to work in ventilated area. although some other guys who tested IC didnt find it that horrible smell.
i hope soon both Tim and Matt will start reselling this in the UK, in the meantime who ever wants to buy this can find this directly from us.

cheers
Avi


----------



## Planet Man

Dave KG said:


> For what it is worth, it is both pH neutral in the bottle and on contact with the paint as well (which we tested).
> 
> Ammonium thioglycolate is one of the main active ingredients from memory (and the other half tells me this is the "less drastic" chemical for perming your hair, as opposed to the caustic Sodium hydroxide).
> 
> The pungent smell is reminiscent of a hair dressers (not that I have ever been in one of course... )


Thanks for the info. Good to know you are avoiding the salon Dave

Good luck with this Avi. Looks a great product.:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

Nice review Dave, looks like a really interesting product. Have you tried any of the other products?


----------



## Carn

Nice review Dave, thanks for taking the time to document your experiences :thumb:

I see on the Aquartz website they have the product being used on rims despite the warnings advising users to avoid bare metal parts. How does/would this product react when coming into contact with metal items like suspension parts, brake parts and the like?


----------



## Cquartz

Carn said:


> Nice review Dave, thanks for taking the time to document your experiences :thumb:
> 
> I see on the Aquartz website they have the product being used on rims despite the warnings advising users to avoid bare metal parts. How does/would this product react when coming into contact with metal items like suspension parts, brake parts and the like?


Hi
Please read carefully, Avoid *drying* completly on bare metal!, 
while its not fully dried its even well recommend to use for cleaning wheels with harsh baked brake dust.


----------



## Dave KG

Neil_S said:


> Nice review Dave, looks like a really interesting product. Have you tried any of the other products?


Gordon is currently testing the sealant and the xcelerator products, I'll be looking into them with Gordon as we are keen to put the products through their paces  ... It will take us some time to fully test the products, sealant style products require dedicated testing to fully appreciate their abilities but we will be sure to post our findings on them


----------



## DiamondD

Great to see a new product that works an works with ease i'm on board to try some.


----------



## Woob

Could you Spray Aquartz Iron & Clay at the same time? Or would wash, detar, quartz, then clay be the best bet?

How well would this work on embedded brake dust?


----------



## Cquartz

Woob said:


> Could you Spray Aquartz Iron & Clay at the same time? Or would wash, detar, quartz, then clay be the best bet?
> 
> How well would this work on embedded brake dust?


IC is pre-clay step, dont use it together with the clay bar, it can damage the clay.
Aquartz is the last step. you dont clay after , you clay before polishing.
on wheels it will dissolve all the brake dust, clean it well.

cheers
Avi


----------



## Rick74

That was my car that the iron cut was used on and i was really impressed with it,Dave and Gordon used it on parts of the body work that looked clean then all the iron fillings started to run,even though it looked like there was none there so to me it looks like a very good product but as Davie said it does really stink.


----------



## GeeTeeEye

Can we buy this soon ? I'd like a bottle.


----------



## CleanYourCar

We should hopefully be getting some in early this week in the 500ml sizing with the Aquartz selant to follow shortly after.

Tim


----------



## Jai

Thanks for the review Dave, just bought myself a bottle of this from CYC, someone recommended it to try removing alloy pitting so I'll be giving it a go this weekend!


----------



## swirls

I too was recommended this product, got some bad brake dust pitting. Nothing will shift it! Will be placing an order this week ready for the w/e


----------



## Ronnie

great review Dave...


----------



## 30301

Revival of the thread..a little.

Can you spray the iron x all over the car/panels.
Technically a whole car needs to be iron x'd just like clay..

finally is it preferable to use tardis first on sills ect
nice


----------



## caledonia

yes you can use iron x on your paint work. It will only remove ferrous metal fallout though. And will not replace the need to clay the car. Normally I apply iron x after tardis, with a rinse in between. Finally once the cars inside I start to clay the car.
Gordon.


----------

